# MGM DVD Class Action Settlement



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

It seems that many of the MGM titles release on DVD in widscreen were just P&S with the top and bottom blacked out.

Here is the settlement web site if your interested in learning more.

http://mgmdvdsettlement.com/


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm going to have to dig into this further, but..... HUH?????? There are some movie which are shot open matte which means that the whole 1.33:1 frame os captured. Later on, when the film was shown in the theater, the top and bottom was blocked out. When the film was released on video, they just took the shortcut and showed the whole film frame--including stuff which you weren't supposed to see. (See www.widescreen.org)

Here is a thread about this on DVD Talk: http://www.dvdtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=402532


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I hate to say it, but I have 3 of the DVDs and I'm perfectly happy with them. From what I can decypher from the legalese, the Films where matted to widescreen aspect ratio (1.85) for the theaters. The "full screen" DVDs where just "umatted" copies of the films, and the Widescreen copies the "matted" versions which were shown in theaters. So technically, the widescreen DVD is truely the same widescreen which was shown in the theater. So I am hardly "put out" by this confusion. 

Looks like they were just jealous that the "full screen" editions have more "screen area" than the widescreen editions do. I think I'll just keep my DVDs and continue to be happy with them.


----------

